# GT-R has top resale value (apparently)



## robadob (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted before (I did a weak search) but Road and Track (US) did a list of the top sports cars that have good resale value, and surprise surprise the GT-R was in the list.

Sports Cars with the Best Resale Value - Article - RoadandTrack.com

Feel free to delete/flame/etc if this has already been posted (as the article was July 27)!


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

My car is 3 weeks old and ive already lost 7 grand, if thats good value love to see bad!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

robadob said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before (I did a weak search) but Road and Track (US) did a list of the top sports cars that have good resale value, and surprise surprise the GT-R was in the list.
> 
> Sports Cars with the Best Resale Value - Article - RoadandTrack.com
> 
> Feel free to delete/flame/etc if this has already been posted (as the article was July 27)!



mine is bought recently for 45k and he bought it in 2008.12 for 55k but that's imported (2008) it has 15000 km on it (9350 miles) really look good after it. but as you like the car it depends on usage track or no track, LC off, on how many scratches visual, gearbox ever replaced etc.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Not sure track use would sway me; more wear likely from hard road use e.g. traffic light launches etc.

Maintenance is key; tyres, brakes, transmission fluid


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Resonate said:


> My car is 3 weeks old and ive already lost 7 grand, if thats good value love to see bad!


I fell your pain.:bawling:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Got to expect a chunky loss on purchase - key thing is what happens over next few years surely? On assumption that most buying the GTR would rather lop off their right arm than sell it after a few months

Rumoured price hike on 2011, if true, takes it up a notch and imo will be positive for 09/10 model residuals. Or at least I'd like to think so.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure I agree with some of the points, I personally would be very worried about a low milage 'weekend' car, which has been treated as a toy blasted solid for 2 days a week and possible tracked. A standard milage car IMHO would suggest a better usage profile, avoiding over temps, cracked disks and issues arising from incorrect warm-up and warm down procedures. I use mine everyday, yes I drive agressively when appropriately to do so, but the usage is consistent.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

mickv said:


> Rumoured price hike on 2011, if true, takes it up a notch and imo will be positive for 09/10 model residuals. Or at least I'd like to think so.


The economy has a massive influence on these things and luxury items such as GTR's are usually the ones to take the biggest hits in down times. Let's be honest, a GTR is a luxury, not a necessity, so only time will prove if your theory is correct; lets hope so.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes What car depreciation calculator agree with that:

Car Depreciation Calculator Results - What Car?


Paul


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I really don't think the GTR in year 4 will get that low!

just to few of them around and the R34 kept its value for 10 years....

The book value on my old 200sx 14a was £1800 with more miles on it it made £3800, they are always out on cult cars!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Who cares about depreciation when once you've driven a GTR you know your never want to get rid of it :thumbsup:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> Let's be honest, a GTR is a luxury, not a necessity


Wash your mouth out with soap my friend!:runaway:

I think of the GTR like a non smoker's equivalent of 20 Bensons - no matter how hard times get you'll always find a way:thumbsup:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

mickv said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap my friend!:runaway:
> 
> I think of the GTR like a non smoker's equivalent of 20 Bensons - no matter how hard times get you'll always find a way:thumbsup:


Well the GT-R is sure better for your health.....Just lol.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I ain't selling.
How ya guna work out depreciation on that then?
:smokin:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Resonate said:


> My car is 3 weeks old and ive already lost 7 grand, if thats good value love to see bad!


Thats not depreciation, thaat is the buy/sell spread.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

JoZeff said:


> Not sure I agree with some of the points, I personally would be very worried about a low milage 'weekend' car
> 
> and
> 
> I use mine everyday, yes I drive agressively when appropriately to do so, but the usage is consistent.


so talking one's "own book"?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Check out the Porsche 911 Turbo S depreciation!!!!!
£130k new, £80k after 12 months!!

Ha!

:smokin:


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Check out the Porsche 911 Turbo S depreciation!!!!!
> £130k new, £80k after 12 months!!
> 
> Ha!
> ...


I don't believe it at all, not that much. If I could get a decent 10k miler in one years time, I'll put £80k down now!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

1Rosco1 said:


> I don't believe it at all, not that much. If I could get a decent 10k miler in one years time, I'll put £80k down now!


That's my point exactly. That's why the GTR figures are wrong.
Because the Porsche figures are wrong too.

:smokin:


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought my GTR in May 2009 when VAT was 15%. Was black/black edition with wrap, reverse sensors and I sold it when it was 12 months old with 6.5k miles on it. I got £46.5K so that wasnt bad considering you expect most harsh depreciation in first 12 months?


----------

